# Fica/Figa (Ragazza Bellissima)



## Zio Gilito

Salve a tutti,
Vorrei sapere qual'è più usato (quando parliamo di belle ragazze) y además, si es formal... ¿se ofendería el padre si le dijeran de su hija que es "veramente una figa"?
A proposito, ci si puo usare queste parole con bambine, o è irrespettoso?


----------



## 0scar

Fica significa coño. 
Sacá tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## o-nami

Zio Gilito said:


> Salve a tutti,
> Vorrei sapere qual'è più usato (quando parliamo di belle ragazze) y además, si es formal... ¿se ofendería el padre si le dijeran de su hija que es "veramente una figa"? *sì*
> A proposito, ci si puo usare queste parole con bambine, o è irrespettoso?



No, non si può usare con le bambine... 
Sì, è irrispettoso. 
Figa non è però sempre considerato così "pesante" come termine. Però se non sei madrelingua ti sconsiglio di usarlo...  Puoi dirlo fra amici... :"quella è proprio figa!!". Ma solo fra amici. Maschi.
Ciao!


----------



## gatogab

Zio Gilito, ahora que sabes de qué se trata, compara estas dos frases:
Che bella ragazza!!!
Che bella fica!!!...dove fica sarebbe l'organo sessuale femminile.
Ma c'è anche:
Che bel fico!!!, riferito ai maschietti, dove _'fico'_ sarebbe uno dei frutti della "*higuera, el higo"*


----------



## irene.acler

Evidentemente, como ya han dicho los demás, el término no es formal.
¡El padre creo que se ofendería bastante si le dijeran eso a su hija! Y con las niñas, ¡eso nunca, eh!


----------



## elena73

Zio Gilito said:


> Salve a tutti,
> Vorrei sapere qual'è più usato (quando parliamo di belle ragazze)
> 
> Dipende dalle inclinazioni personali e probabilmente regionali. In  Toscana la versione più 'tradizionale' è fico/fica (fiGa è un termine da  noi 'importato' credo dal nord Italia). Sicuramente figa ha il  vantaggio di suonare un po' meglio (per via del fatto a cui si riferiva  Oscar).
> c'è una canzone di Lucio Dalla che dice proprio 'la tua amica quella alta, grande fica'
> Poi dipende anche un po' dal caso... io per esempio direi:
> Luca a Marco (ma anche se Luca parlasse con una donna che Luca conosce  molto bene): "Certo che Sara è proprio figa!! Che classe...", "Sara è  una grandissima figa".  (con la G).
> 
> Però nell'espressione "fare la figa/fare la fica" da me si usa anche molto la forma 'fare la fica' (con la C).
> 
> y además, si es formal... ABSOLUTAMENTE NO
> 
> ¿se ofendería el padre si le dijeran de su hija que es "veramente una figa"? Eso que creo que quieres intentarlo...
> A proposito, ci si puo usare queste parole con bambine, o è irrespettoso?
> oh. Gesù NO


----------



## ursu-lab

Bisogna aggiungere che si può dire anche:
"è proprio figo/figa", per riferirsi a una cosa/situazione.

In questo caso corrisponde alle espressioni spagnole (della Spagna):

¡qué chuli/guay! 
¡cómo mola!

ecc.

E rispetto a una persona può anche riferirsi al carattere (forte) o ad altre qualità, non solo alla bellezza esteriore:

sei un figo! = sei proprio forte!

che in spagnolo (della Spagna) sarebbe, più o meno:
¡eres un crak!


----------



## irene.acler

ursu-lab said:


> E rispetto a una persona può anche riferirsi al carattere (forte) o ad altre qualità, non solo alla bellezza esteriore:
> 
> sei un figo! = sei proprio forte!
> 
> che in spagnolo (della Spagna) sarebbe, più o meno:
> ¡eres un crak!


 
D'accordo su quanto dici, ma non si usa al femminile, "sei una figa" per riferirsi al carattere. Al femminile rimane la connotazione fisica.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> che in spagnolo (della Spagna) sarebbe, più o meno:
> ¡eres un *crak*!


Yo lo he escuchado y dicho en sudamérica, en los países de habla castellana.


----------



## 0scar

El equivalente en castellano más o menos neutro de "che figa" es "¡qué hembra!".
En argentino sería "¡qué yegua!", o "¡qué fuerte que está!"


----------



## gatogab

En chileno:
¡Puchas la mansa mina, hueó!!!


----------



## annapo

Zio Gilito said:


> Salve a tutti,
> Vorrei sapere qual'è più usato (quando parliamo di belle ragazze) y además, si es formal... ¿se ofendería el padre si le dijeran de su hija que es "veramente una figa"?
> A proposito, ci si puo usare queste parole con bambine, o è irrespettoso?


 
Di una cosa puoi dire *che è una figata*, nel senso che è bella, ti piace, è comoda, funziona bene ecc:
*se viaggi in business hai il fast track e non fai la fila al controllo di sicurezza, il che è una vera figata!*
*che figata, il servizio in camera è incluso nel prezzo!*
*il cambio automatico è una figata!*

I giovani lo usano anche avverbialmente:
*domani vado in vacanza... ___!*

o si può usare verso le persone: 
per un uomo figo può significare "bello" ma anche: intelligente, furbo, degno di risvegliare invidia negli altri
George Clooney è un ____!
si mette gli occhiali da sole per fare il ______!
ma lui non si fa certo fregare, è un _____!

per le donne la questione è più semplice e più delicata allo stesso tempo, una "_____" è una *donna avvenente che suscita negli uomini che la circondano una attrazione di natura sessuale*.

Vista la connotazione schiettamente sessuale del termine, non si tratta certo di una parola elegante o utilizzabile in ogni contesto. 

Nella traduzione italiana del libro "diario di un killer sentimentale" (Sepulveda) la donna del protagonista è stata tradotta come: "granfiga francese", tutto attaccato, creando un neologismo molto felice per l'elevata connotazione ironica. Malgrado lo sdoganamento letterario, va usata con prudenza.

Sicuramente ti sconsiglio di usarla per riferirti direttamente all'oggetto delle tue pulsioni, puoi usarla magari riferendoti ad una terza persona in un ambiente estremamente informale.

Ti sconsiglio anche di usarla per una bambina, a meno che tu non voglia passare per pedofilo. Per dire che una bimba è bella, ci sono espressioni più neutre "è una bambolina" "è un amore" "è bellissima/carinissima/molto graziosa"


----------



## elitaliano

annapo said:


> ...
> Nella traduzione italiana del libro "diario di un killer sentimentale" (Sepulveda) la donna del protagonista è stata tradotta come: "granfiga francese", tutto attaccato, creando un neologismo molto felice per l'elevata connotazione ironica.
> .....


 
A questo punto mi è sorta la curiosità di sapere qual è il termine utilizzato in spagnolo da Sepulveda...se qualcuno me lo dice, lo ringrazio.


----------



## One1

Zio Gilito said:


> Salve a tutti,
> Vorrei sapere qual'è più usato (quando parliamo di belle ragazze) y además, si es formal... ¿se ofendería el padre si le dijeran de su hija que es "veramente una figa"?
> A proposito, ci si puo usare queste parole con bambine, o è irrespettoso?



Con le bambine non lo puoi usare. Si può usare per fare un apprezzamento verso una ragazza o donna, ma è molto molto molto informale come espressione. Pino Daniele (il cantante) direbbe: "che Dio ti benedica, che fica!".

Anche le donne lo usano verso gli uomini: "Brad Pitt è proprio fico".


----------



## Zio Gilito

Grazie a tutti!


----------

